# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  Looking for helpful answers, Middle thirties

## georgeMdays

Hey, only just discovered this forum. I have been searching for info online for a little while now, have some concerns concerning test levels. I'll get started with some history. 

I'm becoming just like an person twice my age, but still in my thirty-something years. 

I have always been really mindful with my eating habits and very dedicated to exercising. I do barbells and do aerobic exercise frequently. I have never ever tried drugs, and I also don't drink that much either. 

However, for so much of my adult life, I've experienced these problems: 

Constant fatigue, regularly worn-out. I barely have enough energy. Regardless if I rest A TON. 

My brain is "fogged." It's hard to totally focus even for a brief amount of time. My ability to speak has struggled (can't think of the right words). 

What basically disturbs me is not getting the desire to complete what I intend. I typically am relatively depressed/blue. 

It's infrequent that I feel socially comfortable, there is just background anxiety. It is extremely painful to never manage to be at ease in public events. 

I barely want sex even a little bit. Additionally near pretty women it's difficult for me to be interested. I've even experienced ED, really shameful. I can't think of getting out of this hole. 

Exactly what do I try to do? 

When I got my T levels analyzed, they were quite low (just 365 ng/dl), but my doctor decided not to prescribe me test.

----------


## Scarlet

I would ask your doctor why he isn't re-checking the hormone levels if they are low. It could be part of the reason of why your feeling this way.

----------


## Otherside

If you're thyroid levels (guessing thats what you mean by t-levels, sorry if I'm wrong) are low then you need to get them rechecked. Either get your current doctor to do that, or see another one and ask for a second opinion if he, for whatever reason, won't. You have a right to one.

----------


## WineKitty

By T level do you mean testosterone?  I am guessing that since you are referring to the measurement in ng/dl rather than the mIU/dl/  That seems quite low for someone in their mid thirties.  I would see another doctor.

----------

